# male biking buddies



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is a pic of 2 of my favorite biking buddies from a trip we did last year. (That's my bike behind them.) There are others I'd put into this group of "guys I love to ride with." Unfortunately, they keep growing their families and/or moving out of state. Makes it hard for the group to get together for a ride now.

Why do I like riding with these boyz?

- We all crave the same kind of singletrack.

- They're always looking out for each other, not just for the girl. Whether it's water, food, mechanics, the route...

- I'm a better rider with them. To keep up on the downhills, I'm forced to look further ahead on the trail.

- We all have different strengths and weaknesses, and yet it's no big deal. There's always plenty of compliments and encouragement... and a whole lot of teasing. Some being more teasable than others (i.e. women's bike shorts?! at least he will do military presses with his bike on hike-a-bike sections)

- We all crash.

- We all love the outdoors... animals, views, the perseids. Although I don't understand that male need to pee off high precipices.

- I laugh 'til I cry. (They make huge campfires and tell me they're emasculating all the men at the surrounding campsites. Their secret? Duraflame logs.)

- After our rides, we sit back, have a drink, talk about the ride, solve the problems of each friend that couldn't make it with us, then move on to those of the US and the world.

- In camp and on the way to the trailhead, they read me stories of interest from the trashy tabloids they bought for our trip.

[damn. i wanted to upload a picture of them, but the file is too large. hmm... maybe later.]


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds like an awesome gang, going! And their wives aren't jealous?


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

kpicha said:


> And their wives aren't jealous?


No. At least, not anymore. I've been able to develop good relationships with their wives and girlfriends. I feel they trust me. Sometimes they will camp with us. And we'll divide up for easier rides with them at some point. But, it's still new for them. And like I said, we're not able to get together much because of logistics 

Here's the picture I wanted to include.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*The other way around....*

...is this: what if you are the girl rider and your boyfriend is injured and can't ride anymore and the majority of your biking buddies are boyz? We have trips to Whistler planned that my boyfriend can't go on, and wouldn't go on cuz it is painful for him to be around bikes, and I feel guilty cuz i know he can get jealous that I ride with a lot of boyz and usually I am one of not too many girls.
Anyone know what i mean????


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> ...is this: what if you are the girl rider and your boyfriend is injured and can't ride anymore and the majority of your biking buddies are boyz? We have trips to Whistler planned that my boyfriend can't go on, and wouldn't go on cuz it is painful for him to be around bikes, and I feel guilty cuz i know he can get jealous that I ride with a lot of boyz and usually I am one of not too many girls.
> Anyone know what i mean????


I'd say go. But, it's one of those things that you have to work out between the two of you, and I know that's one of the best things in my relationship with my husband -we really understand each other and how much we get out of skiing and biking, so neither one of us would want to hold the other back from something like that.

Plus - If you're hurt is he going to miss out on riding until you're better?


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Being from Maryland I had no choice but to ride with the "guys" if I wanted company. Women mtn bikers were few and far between. Actually one of my male buds turned out to be one of my very best friends. He is one incredible rider who always pushed my riding skills up a few notches. My husband accepts the fact that we are such good friends and has no problem with us hanging out and corresponding. For some reason I tend to have more "guy" friends than "girl" friends. I seem to relate better to guys. I guess because I am just not a girly girl. I find very few women that I can discuss bike building and componentry with. 

kelly


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

kellyinutah said:


> Being from Maryland I had no choice but to ride with the "guys" if I wanted company. Women mtn bikers were few and far between. Actually one of my male buds turned out to be one of my very best friends. He is one incredible rider who always pushed my riding skills up a few notches. My husband accepts the fact that we are such good friends and has no problem with us hanging out and corresponding. For some reason I tend to have more "guy" friends than "girl" friends. I seem to relate better to guys. I guess because I am just not a girly girl. I find very few women that I can discuss bike building and componentry with.
> 
> kelly


Yeah, I'm in exactly the same boat. There aren't nearly as many women riders here as men and the few that do ride don't usually discuss componentry. Where in MD are you from?


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Yeah, I'm in exactly the same boat. There aren't nearly as many women riders here as men and the few that do ride don't usually discuss componentry. Where in MD are you from?


We lived in Northern Baltimore County...Sparks to be exact. It is just north of Hunt Valley. Have you heard of it?


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

kellyinutah said:


> We lived in Northern Baltimore County...Sparks to be exact. It is just north of Hunt Valley. Have you heard of it?


No, I haven't heard of that area. It must be wayyyy up there  Did you ride Patapsco/Avalon frequently? Or was that nowhere near you.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> Being from Maryland I had no choice but to ride with the "guys" if I wanted company. Women mtn bikers were few and far between. Actually one of my male buds turned out to be one of my very best friends. He is one incredible rider who always pushed my riding skills up a few notches. My husband accepts the fact that we are such good friends and has no problem with us hanging out and corresponding. For some reason I tend to have more "guy" friends than "girl" friends. I seem to relate better to guys. I guess because I am just not a girly girl. I find very few women that I can discuss bike building and componentry with.
> 
> kelly


Amen. My mother died when I was young, so my father was a bigger influence in my life. He taught me how to use tools. I grew up playing with boys, went to college with more guys than gals, and now I'm the only woman in my department at work. Heck, even some of my guy friends are jealous of the bike shop I've got set up in my garage. ;^P

Even in road riding, my male bike buddies outnumber the women.

Kathy


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

kpicha said:


> No, I haven't heard of that area. It must be wayyyy up there  Did you ride Patapsco/Avalon frequently? Or was that nowhere near you.


I rode Patapsco - McKeldin once in a while. On the weekends I would trek out to Fredneck and ride Gambrill State Park or my favorite Catoctin. During the week it was rode rides or a quickie to Loch Raven.

You are making me feel nostalgic! I had some really great times riding with my buds in MD! I have to say, it doesn't get much better than Catoctin in the state of MD!!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Lucky said:


> Amen. My mother died when I was young, so my father was a bigger influence in my life. He taught me how to use tools. I grew up playing with boys, went to college with more guys than gals, and now I'm the only woman in my department at work. Heck, even some of my guy friends are jealous of the bike shop I've got set up in my garage. ;^P
> 
> Even in road riding, my male bike buddies outnumber the women.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy I am with you all the way! Quite honestly, I don't have the patience for most women. They can be sooo moody and such high maintenance, unlike the women I have met on this forum.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

kellyinutah said:


> Kathy I am with you all the way! Quite honestly, I don't have the patience for most women. They can be sooo moody and such high maintenance, unlike the women I have met on this forum.


LOL-coming from a woman, that's awfully funny but, ohhhh soooo true. Although, we mtn bikers and athletes seem to be a hardier bunch.  I hope I'm not ruffling any feathers


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*My feathers are ruffling.....*



kpicha said:


> LOL-coming from a woman, that's awfully funny but, ohhhh soooo true. Although, we mtn bikers and athletes seem to be a hardier bunch.  I hope I'm not ruffling any feathers


...and I am totally kidding. I get bugged when I meet another girl on the trail and she wants to be my best friend just cuz I am another girl and i ride. Most girls I have met racing are in it for the boyz or just the look of it, and that really bugs me. Granted, I have also met a ton of girls who rock and are in it for the love of it...but I get really annoyed when girls get all excited just cuz they met a girl who rides. It isn't about that, and I only know a handful of girls that I like to ride with...the boyz are a lot more carefree and fun. I guess this might sound sexist, but it's just what I have noticed.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow. I'm kinda surprised at how this thread is changing. (I guess I helped it go that way by answering seriously the question about jealous wives.)

I was thinking I'd see pictures of guys in tight shorts and skorts  

Or maybe posts saying something about the qualities you like in the guys you choose to ride with... attitude-wise or maybe in how they've helped you improve.

This is kind of interesting. Downhillprincess, would you say your boyfriend is high maintenance cuz he has that jealousy problem with you riding with the boyz?


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say that he is jealous becuz we have been together for four years and just in the last year I have met some really cool guys to ride with and that is when his injury happened. SO now I ride with a lot of his friends and he stays home and plays Downhill Domination...when he gets upset he lets me know, but then he shuttles us and forces me to go play with them when I am tired or whatever. He isn't really high maintenance, just maybe a little insecure sometimes. I was just wondering if anyone else had a similiar thang and how they dealt with a boyfriend who was a little jealous of male riding friends.
He's great though....
I feel like we need Dr. Phil here!!!
=)


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, your thread did take an interesting diversion. I will try to find some pix of my boyz!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> ...and I am totally kidding. I get bugged when I meet another girl on the trail and she wants to be my best friend just cuz I am another girl and i ride. Most girls I have met racing are in it for the boyz or just the look of it, and that really bugs me. Granted, I have also met a ton of girls who rock and are in it for the love of it...but I get really annoyed when girls get all excited just cuz they met a girl who rides. It isn't about that, and I only know a handful of girls that I like to ride with...the boyz are a lot more carefree and fun. I guess this might sound sexist, but it's just what I have noticed.


I don't understand this, maybe because I am one of those who is happy to meet other female riders. I like my guy friends and would never give up riding with them, but how can you say that girls are only in it for the boyz yet criticize them for wanting to be friends with you on the trail? I'm confused !


----------



## JC-Tri-Speed (Jan 5, 2004)

*How to meet a MTB Bunny?*

This is off subject. But how does a Guy go about meeting a young Woman who is passionat about Moutian Bikeing as I am? Do any of you lady's have and advice to help a gentalman out? 



JustDoIt said:


> Wow. I'm kinda surprised at how this thread is changing. (I guess I helped it go that way by answering seriously the question about jealous wives.)
> 
> I was thinking I'd see pictures of guys in tight shorts and skorts
> 
> ...


sadf


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

*I can relate some to him, but not much*

Two months after I married my wonderful wife, I was hit by a car while road biking. I couldn't ride for a few months. She was starting to mtb more and I would suggest that she go for a ride while I stayed home but she didn't want to leave me alone. It was very sweet.

Then I heal up and we start riding and she gets better. She has more vacation than I do so around Christmas, she will take a week or two off and ride. Since I don't like her riding alone, she will sometimes go ride with some of our friends, most are guys. It doesn't bother me because I trust them, it is safer to ride with others, and most important, I trust her. I wish I could be there too, but life isn't perfect.

Now I am studying for the professional engineering exam and I can only go for short rides once on the weekend. That means that she gets to go ride with our friends and have fun. I would rather have her do that than stay at home doing nothing. There is no reason for her to be put out and not be able to do anything because I can't go play. Plus, it means that she will get stronger and better and that is always good.

After April 16, I will be back to my normal riding and we will ride at least 4 times a week. If I pass my exam I will get an extra week of vacation and we can play togther even more.

I sucks to be stuck at home not able to play, but there is no reason to make everyone stay home.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oops*

The above post was actually from me, my wife didn't log out this morning. Something I never forget to do, right honey?!?


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Impy said:


> I don't understand this, maybe because I am one of those who is happy to meet other female riders. I like my guy friends and would never give up riding with them, but how can you say that girls are only in it for the boyz yet criticize them for wanting to be friends with you on the trail? I'm confused !


I am also happy to meet female riders road or mtn, of any ability. There just doesn't seem to be many of us (women) out on the trails and by default my core riding group became a bunch of men. Now that I am in UT the chances of finding female riders should increase somewhat. Seriously, I will ride with anyone...I just want to be out riding!


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*Wow! Wait!!*

Wait!! I didn't mean to sound like a biatch and say that girls are in it for the boys...I reread my thread and I guess I came off the wrong way. My point is that it shouldn't matter whether you ride with ladies or gents, it's whether you have fun with them and so on. I came across a girl on the trail the other day and she practically ran me over for a hug cuz "I didn't know there were any other downhill chics out here"....I want someone to ride with me cuz I am fun to ride with, not just cuz I am a girl. I guess this is hard for me to explain without sounding dumb. Sorry....


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> Wait!! I didn't mean to sound like a biatch and say that girls are in it for the boys...I reread my thread and I guess I came off the wrong way. My point is that it shouldn't matter whether you ride with ladies or gents, it's whether you have fun with them and so on. I came across a girl on the trail the other day and she practically ran me over for a hug cuz "I didn't know there were any other downhill chics out here"....I want someone to ride with me cuz I am fun to ride with, not just cuz I am a girl. I guess this is hard for me to explain without sounding dumb. Sorry....


Ok, I get what you are saying. Fun riders are fun, whether they are male or female, and some people are not be fun to ride with regardless of gender as well. There are certainly some guys who I don't like riding with for various reasons.

Having said that I still wish I knew more gals on the trails. The last few rides I went on with other gals were fun. Most guys are still faster than I (although not all )


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah....I have some good gal riding buddies....I live in Santa Cruz and they drive down from SF and Marin to ride with me and it's a blast cuz we go with my guy friends who kick some serious ass, and they love to ride with us cuz we can chase them down and we all have tons of fun....It's nice to have the girl buddies too cuz you can talk about mascara  and girlie stuff....makes you feel feminine!!
Hmmm...maybe I am contradicting myself here! But I think you got it!!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess I feel quite lucky to have girls and guys to ride with. My husband and I are great friends with two other couples who also ride. One couple rides more frequently than the other, plus we only live like 5 houses down from the frequent riders. So we can just call them up and take off from our house and go up the canyon. All 6 of us have taken mountain biking/camping trips together, and it's actually the best time I have ever had in my life. One of the women and I plan on trying racing this year.


----------

